# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Игры и Конкурсы >  Угадай произведение/автора

## Banderlogen

*Здесь будем выкладывать фрагменты произведений.

Я понимаю, что книг море и может попасться такая, которую никто и не читал (по возможности стараемся такие не вылаживать :acute. Но, в конце концов, есть всякие там цитаты примечательные, имена героев и ГУГЛ :declare:. Так даже интереснее. :i45:*

----------


## Banderlogen

Первая. С именами слишком просто, поэтому убрал.




> - Ты   водишься   с   Обезьяньим   Народом  -  с  серыми обезьянами, с народом, не знающим Закона,  с  народом,  который ест все без разбора? Как тебе не стыдно!
> - %name1%  ударил  меня  по голове, - сказал %name2% (он все еще лежал на спине), - и я убежал, а серые обезьяны спустились с дерева и пожалели меня. А другим было все равно. - Он слегка всхлипнул.
> - Жалость  Обезьяньего  Народа!  -  фыркнул   %name1%.   - Спокойствие  горного  потока! Прохлада летнего зноя! А что было потом, детеныш человека?
> - А потом... потом они дали мне орехов и  всякой  вкусной еды,  а потом взяли меня на руки и унесли на вершины деревьев и говорили, что я им  кровный  брат,  только  что  бесхвостый,  и когда-нибудь стану их вожаком.
> - У них не бывает вожака, - сказала %name3%. - Они лгут. И всегда лгали.


Кто отгадал -> добавляет следующую.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, "Маугли" это Кипплинга

----------


## Asteriks

Так я жил на моем острове тихо и спокойно, всецело покорившись воле божьей и доверившись провидению. От этого жизнь моя стала лучше, чем если бы я был окружен человеческим обществом; каждый раз, когда у меня возникали сожаления, что я не слышу человеческой речи, я спрашивал с**** разве моя беседа с собственными мыслями и (надеюсь, я вправе сказать это) в молитвах и славословиях с самим богом была не лучше самого веселого времяпрепровождения в человеческом обществе?
Следующие пять лет прошли, насколько я могу припомнить, без всяких чрезвычайных событий. Жизнь моя протекала по-старому — тихо и мирно; я жил на прежнем месте и по-прежнему делил свое время между работой, чтением Библии и охотой. Главным моим занятием — конечно, помимо ежегодных работ по посеву и уборке хл*** и по сбору винограда (хл*** я засевал ровно столько, чтобы хватало на год, и с таким же расчетом собирал виноград) и не считая ежедневных экскурсий с ружьем,— главным моим занятием, говорю я, была постройка новой лодки. На этот раз я не только сделал лодку, но и спустил ее на воду: я вывел ее в бухточку по каналу (шесть футов ширины и четыре глубины), который мне пришлось прорыть на протяжении полумили без малого. Первую мою лодку, как уже знает читатель, я сделал таких огромных размеров, не рассчитав заблаговременно, буду ли я в состоянии спустить ее на воду, что принужден был оставить ее на месте постройки, как памятник моей глупости, долженствовавший постоянно напоминать мне о том, что впредь следует быть умнее.

----------


## Banderlogen

Даниэль Дефо - "Робинзон Крузо"




> - Работать, - сказал Роман.
> - Я в отпуске.
> - Это неважно, - сказал Роман. - Понедельник начинается в субботу, а август на этот раз начнется в июле!
> - Меня ребята ждут, - сказал я умоляюще.
> - Это мы берем на с**** - сказал Роман. - Ребята абсолютно ничего не заметят.
> - С ума сойти, - сказал я. Мы проехали между магазином № 2 и столовой № 11.
> - Он уже знает, куда ехать, - заметил Володя.
> - Отличный парень, - сказал Роман. - Гигант!
> - Он мне сразу понравился, - сказал Володя.
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ответ:Аркадий и Борис Стругацкие. "Понедельник начинается в субботу".  
Фрагмент:" Жарило солнце, перед глазами плавали красные пятна, дрожал воздух  на
дне карьера, и в этом дрожании казалось, будто Шар приплясывает на  месте,
как буй на волнах. Он прошел мимо ковша, суеверно поднимая ноги  повыше  и
следя, чтобы не наступить на черные кляксы, а потом,  увязая  в  рыхлости,
потащился наискосок через весь карьер к пляшущему и  подмигивающему  Шару.
Он был покрыт потом, задыхался от жары, и в то  же  время  морозный  озноб
пробирал его, он трясся  крупной  дрожью,  как  с  похмелья,  а  на  зубах
скрипела пресная меловая пыль. И он  уже  больше  не  пытался  думать.  Он
только твердил про себя с отчаянием,  как  молитву:  "Я  животное,  ты  же
видишь, я животное. У меня нет слов, меня не научили  словам,  я  не  умею
думать, эти гады не дали мне научиться думать. Но если ты  на  самом  деле
такой... всемогущий, всесильный, всепонимающий... разберись! Загляни в мою
душу, я знаю, там есть все, что тебе надо. Должно  быть.  Душу-то  ведь  я
никогда и никому не продавал! Она моя, человеческая! Вытяни из  меня  сам,
чего же я хочу, - ведь не может же быть, чтобы я хотел плохого!.. Будь оно
все проклято, ведь я ничего  не  могу  придумать,  кроме  этих  его  слов:
"СЧАСТЬЕ ДЛЯ ВСЕХ, ДАРОМ, И ПУСТЬ НИКТО НЕ УЙДЕТ ОБИЖЕННЫЙ!""

----------


## Banderlogen

Стругацкие, "Пикник на обочине" 




> Но  именем мальчика так  и  не  нарекли.  Потому что  в  самый  канун праздника наемные воины  кунса  Винитария пристегнули мечи  к  поясам  и напали на спящую деревню ночью,  по-воровски.  Как говорили, задуман был этот набег не ради пленников или наживы -  ради захвата обжитых земель и устрашения окрестных племен.  Явившись  гостем,  Винитарий устраивался в этих местах надолго...
> Мальчик,  сражавшийся как мужчина,  остался в живых по дурной прихоти победителей.  На  него спустили собак,  но злющие кобели,  сколько их ни натравливали,   рвать  его  так  и  не  стали:   подбегали,  сердобольно обнюхивали  и  отходили  прочь...  Потом  было  хуже.  Восемь  неудачных
> побегов,  четыре рабских торга,  досыта унижений.  И  наконец строптивый щенок  Серого  Пса  угодил  в  Самоцветные горы,  в  страшный  подземный рудник...

----------


## Banderlogen

Такс. Раз никто не отвечает, значит либо тема тупая никому не интересная, либо не могут угадать.
Как на самом деле, я не знаю, поэтому приму за факт второй вариант  Значит даю подсказку:
- по книжке фильм снят, российский. И даже сериал как-то был с таким названием и по мотивам книги;
- порода собак еще есть такая;
- писательНИЦА написала

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

"Волкодав" Марии Семеновой
 Вопрос:           "Так свезло мне, так свезло, - думал он, задремывая, - просто неописуемо свезло. Утвердился я в этой квартире. Окончательно уверен я, что в моем происхождении нечисто. Тут не без водолаза. Потаскуха была моя бабушка, царство ей небесное, старушке. Правда, голову всю исполосовали зачем-то, но это до свадьбы заживет. Нам на это нечего смотреть".

----------


## Banderlogen

Булгаков, "Собачье сердце"



> Меня не волнуют "парадоксы"  или  "обусловленные  анахронизмы",  если
> какой-нибудь инженер в  тридцатом  веке  отладит  установку  и  подготовит
> станции перемещения, - значит, Создатель  именно  так  предопределил  пути
> развития вселенной. Он дал нам глаза, руки, мозг; то, что мы вершим  с  их
> помощью, - отнюдь не парадокс. И Ему не нужны торопыги, чтобы "проводить в
> жизнь" Его законы: они сами утверждают себя.  Чудес  не  бывает,  и  слово
> "анахронизм" - просто семантическая чепуха.
> И философия волнует меня не больше, чем Пита. Каким бы на самом  деле
> ни оказался мир, в котором мы живем, он мне нравится. Я нашел свою Дверь в
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Р.Хайнлайн "Дверь в лето"
 Задание: "   -  Вы  мне  льстите...  Но  что  же  вы  все-таки   посоветовали   бы
всемогущему? Что, по-вашему, следовало бы сделать  всемогущему,  чтобы  вы
сказали: вот теперь мир добр и хорош?..
     Будах, одобрительно улыбаясь, откинулся на  спинку  кресла  и  сложил
руки на животе. Кира жадно смотрела на него.
     -  Что  ж,  -  сказал  он,  -  извольте.  Я  сказал  бы  всемогущему:
"Создатель, я не знаю твоих планов, может быть, ты и не собираешься делать
людей добрыми и счастливыми. Захоти этого! Так  просто  этого  достигнуть!
Дай людям вволю хл***, мяса и вина, дай им кров и одежду.  Пусть  исчезнут
голод и нужда, а вместе с тем и все, что разделяет людей".
     - И это все? - спросил Румата.
     - Вам кажется, что этого мало?
     Румата покачал головой.
     - Бог ответил бы вам: "Не пойдет это на  пользу  людям.  Ибо  сильные
вашего мира отберут у слабых то,  что  я  дал  им,  и  слабые  по-прежнему
останутся нищими".
     - Я бы попросил бога оградить слабых, "Вразуми жестоких  правителей",
сказал бы я.
     - Жестокость есть сила. Утратив жестокость, правители потеряют  силу,
и другие жестокие заменят их.
     Будах перестал улыбаться.
     - Накажи жестоких, - твердо сказал он, - чтобы неповадно было сильным
проявлять жестокость к слабым.
     - Человек рождается слабым. Сильным он становится, когда  нет  вокруг
никого сильнее его. Когда будут наказаны жестокие  из  сильных,  их  место
займут сильные из слабых. Тоже жестокие. Так придется карать всех, а я  не
хочу этого.
     - Тебе виднее,  всемогущий.  Сделай  тогда  просто  так,  чтобы  люди
получили все и не отбирали друг у друга то, что ты дал им.
     - И это не пойдет людям на пользу, - вздохнул  Румата,  -  ибо  когда
получат они все даром, без трудов, из рук моих, то забудут труд,  потеряют
вкус к жизни и обратятся в моих домашних животных, которых я вынужден буду
впредь кормить и одевать вечно.
     Не давай им всего сразу! - горячо сказал Будах.  -  Давай  понемногу,
постепенно!
     - Постепенно люди и сами возьмут все, что им понадобится.
     Будах неловко засмеялся.
     - Да, я вижу, это не так просто, - сказал он. -  Я  как-то  не  думал
раньше о таких вещах... Кажется, мы с вами перебрали все.  Впрочем,  -  он
подался вперед, - есть еще одна  возможность.  Сделай  так,  чтобы  больше
всего люди любили труд и знание, чтобы труд и  знание  стали  единственным
смыслом их жизни!
     Да, это мы тоже намеревались попробовать,  подумал  Румата.  Массовая
гипноиндукция,   позитивная   реморализация.   Гипноизлучатели   на   трех
экваториальных спутниках...
     - Я мог бы сделать  и  это,  -  сказал  он.  -  Но  стоит  ли  лишать
человечество его истории? Стоит ли подменять одно человечество другим?  Не
будет ли это то же самое, что стереть это  человечество  с  лица  земли  и
создать на его месте новое?
     Будах, сморщив лоб, молчал обдумывая. Румата  ждал.  За  окном  снова
тоскливо заскрипели подводы. Будах тихо проговорил:
     - Тогда, господи, сотри нас  с  лица  земли  и  создай  заново  более
совершенными... или еще лучше, оставь нас и дай нам идти своей дорогой.
     - Сердце мое полно жалости, - медленно сказал Румата.  -  Я  не  могу
этого сделать.
     И тут он увидел глаза Киры. Кира глядела на него с ужасом и надеждой."

----------


## Banderlogen

Стругацкие, "Трудно быть Богом"



> Редактор сел  за  руль  своего  маленького  автомобильчика  и  уехал.
> Писатель стоял и смотрел ему след до тех пор, пока задние фары не  исчезли
> во мгле. Потом он пошел к дому. Мэг ждала его в  самом  начале  дорожки  и
> улыбалась ему несколько неуверенно. Она крепко прижала руки к груди,  хотя
> вечер был теплым.
> "Мы остались вдвоем", - сказала она. "Пошли в дом?" "Давай".
> На середине пути она остановилась и спросила: "Пол, в  твоей  пишущей
> машинке случайно не живут форниты?"
> И писатель, который часто - очень часто - задумывался  над  тем,  кто
> ...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Стивен Кинг." Баллада о блуждающей пуле"
Задание:   " Господь - Пастырь мой; я ни в чем не буду нуждаться: 
    Он покоит меня на злачных пажитях и водит меня к водам тихим,
    Подкрепляет душу мою, направляет меня на стези правды ради имени Своего.
   Если я пойду и долиною смертной тени, не убоюсь зла, потому что Ты со мной; Твой жезл и Твой посох - они успокаивают меня. 
    Ты приготовил предо мною трапезу в виду врагов моих; умастил елеем голову мою; чаша моя преисполнена. 
   Так, благость и милость да сопровождают меня во все дни жизни моей, и я пребуду в доме Господнем многие дни. "

----------


## Sanych

Я не меньше 3-х раз за службу в армии перечитывал для общего развития Евангелие и Псалтырь, и позже мне довелось перечитать всю Библию. Если не ошибаюсь, это 22ой псалом. Давно было дело. 
Ну а автор - для верующего человека без сомненья Бог
*
Специально под тебя загадаю. Самый правильный на каждый день по моему мнению и мой любимый.*

1 	Живущий под кровом Всевышнего под сенью Всемогущего покоится,
2 	говорит Господу: "прибежище мое и защита моя, Бог мой, на Которого я уповаю!
3 	Он избавит тебя от сети ловца, от гибельной язвы,
4 	перьями Своими осенит т**** и под крыльями Его будешь безопасен; щит и ограждение -
        истина Его.
5 	Не убоишься ужасов в ночи, стрелы, летящей днем,
6 	язвы, ходящей во мраке, заразы, опустошающей в полдень.
7 	Падут подле тебя тысяча и десять тысяч одесную тебя; но к тебе не приблизится:
8 	только смотреть будешь очами твоими и видеть возмездие нечестивым.
9 	Ибо ты [сказал]: "Господь - упование мое"; Всевышнего избрал ты прибежищем твоим;
10 	не приключится тебе зло, и язва не приблизится к жилищу твоему;
11 	ибо Ангелам Своим заповедает о тебе - охранять тебя на всех путях твоих:
12 	на руках понесут т**** да не преткнешься о камень ногою твоею;
13 	на аспида и василиска наступишь; попирать будешь льва и дракона.
14 	"За то, что он возлюбил Меня, избавлю его; защищу его, потому что он познал имя Мое.
15 	Воззовет ко Мне, и услышу его; с ним Я в скорби; избавлю его и прославлю его,
16 	долготою дней насыщу его, и явлю ему спасение Мое".

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Псалом 90-й.

----------


## Sanych

Молодец. Давай загадку

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

" И Мы сказали: "O Адам! Поселись ты и твоя жена в раю и питайтесь оттуда на удовольствие, где пожелаете, но не приближайтесь к этому дереву, чтобы не оказаться из неправедных". 
	 И заставил их сатана споткнуться o него и вывел их оттуда, где они были. И Мы сказали: "Низвергнитесь, (будучи) врагами друг другу! Для вас на земле место пребывания и пользование до времени". 
	 И Адам принял от Господа своего слова, и обратился Он к нему: ведь Он — обращающийся, милосердный! 
	 Мы сказали: "Низвергнитесь оттуда вместе! A если придет к вам от Меня руководство, то над теми, кто последует за Моим руководством, не будет страха, и не будут они печальны". 
	 A те, которые не веровали и считали ложью наши знамения, они — обитатели огня, они в нем вечно пребывают. "

----------


## Sanych

Ну раз Адам, это явно Библия. Причём начало явно, раз не познали ещё добра и зла. Ну а дальше? Я не настолько силён в теософии. Так что видно придётся вернуться ближе к общей литературе.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Нет, не угадал, это из Корана выдержка.
Задание:"Лемюэла мы прозвали горбун, потому что у него три ноги. Когда
Лемюэл подрос (как раз в войну севера с югом), он стал поджимать
лишнюю ногу внутрь штанов, чтобы никто ее не видел и зря язык не
чесал. Ясное дело, вид у него при этом был самый что ни на есть
верблюжий, но ведь Лемюэл не любитель форсить. Хорошо, что руки и
ноги у него сгибаются не только в локтях и коленях, но и еще в
двух суставах, иначе поджатую ногу вечно сводили бы судороги.
Мы не видели Лемюэла годков шестьдесят. Все Хогбены живут в
Кентукки, но он - в южной части гор, а мы - в северной. И, надо
полагать, обошлось бы без неприятностей, не будь Лемюэл таким безалаберным."

----------


## Sanych

Да уж. Интересный факт. В Коране насколько я знаю есть Исса как наш Иисус.

Отгадка - Генри Каттнер "Котел с неприятностями"

Загадка: Консул Гегемонии сидел на балконе своего эбеново-черного космического
кора*** и на хорошо сохранившемся "Стейнвее" играл прелюдию до-диез  минор
Рахманинова, а снизу, вторя  музыке,  неслось  мычание  громадных  зеленых
псевдоящеров,  бултыхавшихся  в  хлюпающей   болотной   жиже.   С   севера
приближалась гроза. На фоне свинцовых туч,  закрывших  полн***  клубящейся
девятикилометровой  стеной,  проступил  четкий  контур   леса   гигантских
древовидных хвощей. У горизонта сверкнула молния. Возле  кора***  в  синем
тумане то и дело появлялись  неясные  фигуры  рептилий,  которые  пытались
проникнуть  в  защитное  поле,  но  тут  же  с  ревом   исчезали.   Консул
сосредоточился на сложном месте прелюдии, не замечая надвигавшейся бури  и
сгущавшейся темноты.

----------


## Banderlogen

Дэн Симмонс, "Гиперион"




> Отвернувшись от портрета, Дориан подошел к окну и раздвинул шторы. Яркий утренний свет залил комнату и разогнал причудливые тени, прятавшиеся по сумрачным углам. Однако в лице портрета по-прежнему заметна была какая-то странная перемена, она даже стала явственнее. В скользивших по полотну ярких лучах солнца складка жестокости у рта видна была так отчетливо, словно Дориан смотрелся в зеркало после какого-то совершенного им преступления.
> Он вздрогнул и, торопливо взяв со стола овальное ручное зеркало в украшенной купидонами рамке слоновой кости (один из многочисленных подарков лорда Генри), погляделся в него.
> Нет, его алые губы не безобразила такая складка, как на портрете. Что же это могло значить?
> Дориан протер глаза и, подойдя к портрету вплотную, снова стал внимательно рассматривать его. Краска, несомненно, была нетронута, никаких следов подрисовки. А между тем выражение лица явно изменилось. Нет, это ему не почудилось — страшная перемена бросалась в глаза.

----------


## Asteriks

*Портрет Дориана Грэя. Оскар Уайлд
*
*Угадайте!*
ПЛОХО ПОЖИВАЕТ МОЙ СКОТ
«Здравствуйте! Как Вы поживаете? И как поживает Ваш скот? Это папа мне процитировал из Вашего письма. Здравствуйте, дрянной, самовлюбленный и совершенно мне посторонний Владимир Афанасьевич Устименко! Знаете, почему я Вам пишу так свободно, будущая знаменитость? Потому что никогда не отправлю это письмо, так же как и все другие, написанные Вам, много-много всякого, что было у меня на душе. И не только тут лежат письма, адресованные Вам, и даже с марками, но и дома, на улице Красивой, я и оттуда Вам писала, мое солнышко, мой дурачок, обидчивое мое, трудное, несостоявшееся счастье. Или счастье не может быть обидчивым? Ах, да какое кому дело до того, что я кропаю на бумаге в квартире 90, дом 7, Москва, Сретенка, Просвирин переулок, Степановой Варваре Родионовне? Ну и заплакала я, и наплакала на письмо, до этого тоже никому нет никакого дела, ни тебе, ни моему коллективу, ни единой живой душе во всем этом огромном воюющем мире.
Слушайте, Устименко В. А.!
Наш первый настоящий спектакль мы показывали уже в дни войны. Были папы и мамы и еще неопределенные дядечки с хлопотливыми выражениями лиц. И был известный критик Л. Ф. Л.— сосредоточенный, суровый, в ремнях и со шпалой.

----------


## Sanych

*Герман. "Дорогой мой человек"*

_"Я не успокоюсь, пока не отомщу и трон не окажется моим, и тогда, милый принц, прощайте все те, кто стоит между мной и моей целью.
Солнце висело низко, над моим левым плечом, а ветры надували паруса и несли меня вперед. Я выругался, а потом засмеялся.
Я был свободен, и я бежал, но пока мне удавалось все. И у меня появился тот шанс, о котором я мечтал.
Черная птица моей судьбы прилетела и уселась мне на левое плечо, и я написал записку, привязал к ноге птицы и послал ее на запад.
В записке было написано: «ЭРИК, Я ВЕРНУСЬ».
И стояла подпись: «КОРВИН — ПОВЕЛИТЕЛЬ АМБЕРА».
Демон-ветер нес меня к востоку от солнца."
_

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Роджер Желязны.  Девять принцев Амбера.  
ЗАДАНИЕ: "Министерство правды - на новоязе Миниправ - разительно  отличалось
от всего, что лежало вокруг.  Это  исполинское  пирамидальное  здание,
сияющее   белым   бетоном,   вздымалось,   уступ   за   уступом,    на
трехсотметровую высоту. Из своего окна Уинстон мог прочесть  на  белом
фасаде написанные элегантным шрифтом три партийных лозунга:

             ВОИНА ЭТО МИР

             СВОБОДА ЭТО РАБСТВО

             НЕЗНАНИЕ - СИЛА"

----------


## Asteriks

Загадаю, потому что давно приготовила. А ответа на предыдущую загадку не знаю...((

*Глава 23
Великий бал у с******
Полночь приближалась, пришлось спешить. М. смутно видела что-нибудь. Запомнились свечи и самоцветный какой-то бассейн. Когда М. стала на дно этого бассейна, Гелла и помогающая ей Наташа окатили М. какой-то горячей, густой и красной жидкостью. М. ощутила соленый вкус на губах и поняла, что ее моют кровью. Кровавая мантия сменилась другою — густой, прозрачной, розоватой, и у М. закружилась голова от розового масла. Потом М. бросили на хрустальное ложе и до блеска стали растирать какими-то большими зелеными листьями. Тут ворвался кот и стал помогать. Он уселся на корточки у ног М. и стал натирать ей ступни с таким видом, как будто чистил сапоги на улице. М. не помнит, кто сшил ей из лепестков бледной розы туфли и как эти туфли сами собой застегнулись золотыми...

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Ответ на предидущее: Джордж Оруэлл."1984"
Мой ответ:Михаил Булгаков " Мастер и Маргорита"
Задание: "На своем  веку я  много встречал  разных серьезных  людей.  Я долго
жил среди взрослых.  Я видел  их совсем близко. И от этого,  признаться,
не стал думать о них лучше.
     Когда  я  встречал  взрослого,  который  казался  мне  разумней   и
понятливей других,  я показывал  ему свой  рисунок N1  - я его сохранил.
Но все они отвечали мне:  "это шляпа", и я уже  не говорил с ними ни  об
удавах, ни о  джунглях, ни о  звездах.  Я  применялся к их  понятиям.  Я
говорил с  ними об  игре в  бридж и  гольф, о  политике и о галстуках. И
взрослые были очень довольны,  что познакомились с таким  здравомыслящим
человеком."

----------


## Sanych

Загадку свою не буду писать, могу и ошибаться с ответом. Но очень похоже на "Маленький принц". Я кстати читал его 2 раза. Первый в 12 лет, ни фига не понял, не понравилось. Второй в 18. Ахренел от простоты и доступности автора, и вообще книга - высший класс, должна быть у каждого уважающего себя чтеца.

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Sanych-да! Загадывай!

----------


## Sanych

- О чернота пространства! Так ведь с этого и надо было начинать! Минуточку, Бервик.
Язон быстро связался с банком и получил на экране подтверждение слов странного гостя - деньги и впрямь поступили еще утром.
- Отлично, - резюмировал Язон. - Мы сейчас же доставим вас сюда, но только на нашем корабле. Вы уж извините, в этом мире нельзя не соблюдать инструкций.
Риверд Бервик принял такое предложение без лишних слов и отключился. - Не слишком ли ты торопишься, Язон, приглашая к нам совершенно незнакомого человека?
Это спрашивал Керк Пирр, один из старейших и самых авторитетных жителей планеты. У пиррян никогда не было жестко централизованной власти, немногочисленным населением одного большого города и нескольких шахтерских поселков руководила группа людей, больше напоминавшая военный совет, нежели правительство. Однако, когда стараниями Язона Пирр вошел полноправным членом в Лигу Миров, Керку пришлось удостоиться титула премьера и на высоких собраниях играть роль первого лица в государстве. Но даже активное участие в межзвездной политике не могло избавить Керка от старой пиррянской привычки настороженно относиться к любым чужакам. Хотя вот уж который год перевоспитывал его ставший навек лучшим другом Язон дин-Альт. Бывший знаменитый игрок, шулер-экстрасенс номер один в Галактике, теперь на возрождающемся Пирре исполнял одновременно обязанности министра экономики, финансов, юстиции, культуры и образования. Во всяком случае, так он сам любил иногда представляться.
- Подумай, - сказал Керк, - не лучше ли нам самим полететь на орбиту и переговорить с этим самоуверенным типом?

----------


## АВИАТОР

Это  Гарри Гаррисон  "Неукротимая планета". Написана в 1969 г, а как современно воспринимается. Садик детский (где Язон был на карантине по прибытии)"весёленький", не дай бог в такой... 
Моя загадка:
 "И вот настал день, когда Человек был готов отказаться от мысли проникнуть в космос. Первые сомнения возникли еще тогда,когда Ван Аллен открыл вокруг Земли пояса радиации. Но Человек слишком долго мечтал о космосе, чтобы сдаться, не сделав еще одну попытку.
     И делались одна попытка за другой, а астронавты гибли,доказывая, что Человек слишком слаб для космоса. Слишком непрочно держится в его теле жизнь. Он умирает или от первичной, солнечной радиации, или от вторичного излучения, возникающего в металле самого корабля.
     И в конце концов Человек понял несбыточность своей мечты и стал глядеть на звезды, которые теперь были от него дальше, чем когда-либо, с горечью и разочарованием.После долгих лет борьбы за космос, пережив сотни миллионов неудач, Человек отступил.
     И правильно сделал. Существовал другой путь."

----------


## Sanych

Это Саймак. Не помню имя. "Что может быть проще времени".

*Загадка* - "Не много во Вселенной людей похожих на меня. Я могу без каких-либо трудностей ограбить банк в любой звездной системе, и для меня не имеет никакого значения, охраняется ли он роботами или людьми. Могу втянуть капитана космического корабля в войну или, наоборот, предотвратить конфликт, зависит от того, за что больше заплатят. Меня на столько трудно поймать, что если, в конце концов, копы схватят меня, единственное, что они могут сделать со мной – сделать из меня копа…"

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Гарри Гаррисон  "Стальная Крыса"(?)

----------


## Asteriks

> Она несла в руках отвратительные, тревожные желтые цветы. Черт их знает, как их зовут, но они первые почему-то появляются в Москве. И эти цветы очень отчетливо выделялись на черном ее весеннем пальто. Она несла желтые цветы! Нехороший цвет. Она свернула с Тверской в переулок и тут обернулась. Ну, Тверскую вы знаете? По Тверской шли тысячи людей, но я вам ручаюсь, что увидела она меня одного и посмотрела не то что тревожно, а даже как будто болезненно. И меня поразила не столько ее красота, сколько необыкновенное, никем не виданное одиночество в глазах!


*Угадывайте!*

----------


## Sanych

"Мастер и Маргарита"

----------


## Asteriks

Спасибо, Саныч. У вас не создалось впечатление, что у меня единственная книжка, которую я читаю?  
А загадать?

----------


## Sanych

"Молодая рыжая собака - помесь такса с дворняжкой - очень похожая мордой
на лисицу, бегала взад и вперед по тротуару  и  беспокойно  оглядывалась  по
сторонам. Изредка она останавливалась и, плача, приподнимая то одну  озябшую
лапу, то другую, старалась дать себе отчет: как это могло случиться, что она
заблудилась?"

----------


## Alex

Каштанка что-ли

----------


## Sanych

Правильно

----------


## Alex

Ну раз так, то

Что такое официальное лицо или неофициальное? Все это зависит от того, с какой точки зрения смотреть на предмет, все это условно и зыбко. Сегодня я неофициальное лицо, а завтра, глядишь, официальное! А бывает и наоборот. И еще как бывает!

----------


## tapet

Булгаков. Мастер и Маргарита

_tapet добавил 05.03.2010 в 19:15_
Оно меня сегодня доканает это произведение. Астерикс в курсе.

----------


## tapet

- Это женщина по имени О-Кику, - объяснил письмоводитель. - Она была самой лучшей куртизанкой в заведении "Хризантема" - вот этом, с красными фонариками у входа. О-Кику влюбилась в одного из клиентов, актера Кабуки. Но он охладел к ней, и тогда она отравила его крысиным ядом. Сама тоже отравилась, но ее вырвало, и яд не подействовал. Преступнице промыли желудок и потом отрубили голову. Перед казнью она сочинила красивое хокку, трехстишье. Сейчас переведу...
      Сирота закрыл глаза, сосредоточился и нараспев продекламировал:

      Ночью ураган,
      На рассвете тишина.
      То был сон цветка.

----------


## Sanych

Акунин. "Алмазная колесница" я правда не дочитал, так и забросил.
*
Загадочка* 
"Правая ее рука медленно ползет по животу, останавливается, добравшись до лобка, — это движение нельзя скрыть и в полумраке, но кто его может увидеть? Кончиками пальцев она берется за подол юбки, узкая юбка мешает широко раскинуть ноги. Но, наконец, пальцы нащупывают сквозь тонкую ткань то, что искали, и маленький бутон плоти напрягается под их нежным, но настойчивым прикосновением. "

----------


## Asteriks

Эммануэль какая-то))

----------


## Akasey

*Asteriks*, ты такое читала???

----------


## Asteriks

Не флуди. Догадки строю, не видишь?

----------


## Sanych

Как видно догадки были построены на крепкой базе 

Правильно. "Эммануэль"

----------


## Akasey

Мужчина приехал на вокзал Берлин ЦОО задолго до полуночи. Поезд на Дрезден проезжает через станцию Берлин-Лихтенберг ровно в 4.06. Так что времени у него было много. Он взял такси и поехал в отель «Меркюр». В баре он заказал бутылку красного вина.

Ему всегда нравилась Натали Коул. За имя. И за то, что она рассказывает в своих песнях необыкновенные истории. Слушая ее, ты переживаешь, а переживания – это самое важное. Только ради переживаний и стоит жить. И ради того, чтобы потом можно было о них кому-то рассказать.

Было без четверти четыре. Он расплатился. Подошел к портье.

– Не могли бы вы заказать мне такси? До вокзала Берлин-Лихтенберг.

Сегодня он встретит всех, кого любит.

Почти всех.

----------


## Sanych

ап темы

----------


## SDS

Штирлиц ехал к себе домой... 
Союзники весной 45-го бомбили всё, что ни попадя и шевелиться.
- Не поеду по асфальту, - решил Штирлиц, 
- Лесом напрямки оно и ближе, и надёжнее будет.
Но на пол - дороге в лесу машина заглохла, кончился бензин.
Штирлиц вышел из машины, высоко задрал голову и подумал: 
- Весна, скоро журавли прилетят!
- Если б ещё какая сволочь бензину подвезла...

Кто Штирлицу бензина подвёз?

----------

